# Much needed vacation!



## Tongue Flicker (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey guys!
Been gone for weeks and this is what's keeping me busy. 
Where was I, you ask?
Mini-herping, trekking and skinny-dipping atop a mountain stream in the southern region of the Philippines! 

Enjoy!














Me and my local guide lol































My cam had a smudgy lens at this point so the photos are a bit cloudy lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for appreciating!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dang that millipede is huge!


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jul 27, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Dang that millipede is huge!


Yeah, I'd say it was around 4-6" long


----------

